# spot the odd out in the blue tan litters



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

are you going to keep the banded :?:


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

SarahC said:


> are you going to keep the banded :?:


i going to ask my boyfriend lol if wanted it if not going to cull it i dont why it pop up in the line


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Bring him to Manchester .He was funny.


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

SarahC said:


> Bring him to Manchester .He was funny.


i wasnt on about dave,i was on about my wife lol.dave said he enjoyed the day and chatting to you and hes not after marks mice,hes wanting something easier to work with,at the show the mice he said he liked champaygne,whites,agoutis and cinnamons


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> i wasnt on about dave,i was on about my wife lol.dave said he enjoyed the day and chatting to you and hes not after marks mice,hes wanting something easier to work with,at the show the mice he said he liked champaygne,whites,agoutis and cinnamons


I'm pulling your leg.Not about him being funny though,enjoyed chatting to him to.


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

SarahC said:


> oldtyme said:
> 
> 
> > i wasnt on about dave,i was on about my wife lol.dave said he enjoyed the day and chatting to you and hes not after marks mice,hes wanting something easier to work with,at the show the mice he said he liked champaygne,whites,agoutis and cinnamons
> ...


 i know that lol


----------

